

Do you have a different take on a topic? - sharecred

Often times, we see a good post, but have our own views on the topic. The problem with today&#x27;s blogs is that they really are not made for equal opportunity in terms of sharing our views on the topic - that is, we are limited to posting a comment.<p>At ShareCred, we recognized this limitation - and in the true spirit of an open dialogue, we now support &#x27;different takes&#x27; on a post!<p>This feature is completely explained at our blog - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sharecred.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2013&#x2F;06&#x2F;28&#x2F;have-a-different-take&#x2F;.<p>Would really appreciate some feedback. We believe that it will enable a more equal footing for extending the dialogue.<p>Let us know what you think.<p>Also, BTW, if you have not visited ShareCred (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sharecred.com) in a while - please do. We have totally revamped the UI and UX. We are hopeful that it is more purposeful and easier and beautiful.
Note: You will have to login to see the changes.
======
mindcrime
Clicky linky thing...

[http://sharecred.com/blog/2013/06/28/have-a-different-
take/](http://sharecred.com/blog/2013/06/28/have-a-different-take/)

~~~
sharecred
Thank you!

